
Tesla upgrading Model S/X motors to permanent magnets - aerophilic
https://electrek.co/2019/04/05/tesla-model-s-new-electric-motors/
======
7e
Are we sure this is actually an upgrade?

~~~
vbuwivbiu
don't permanent magnets lose their strength over time ?

~~~
londons_explore
No. Unless you heat them very hot.

They'll have software to stop them getting too hot, so the magnetism will
effectively last forever

~~~
berbec
How can software lower tempurature? Limiting maximum usage, like clocking down
a cpu? If so, to keep the magnets from going bad, they have to slow the car
down at times. That sounds bad. I Dont mind if my cpu loses 500Mhz, but my car
not accelerating could be a safety problem

~~~
d-sc
Gas engines also have over temperature problems. Indeed, there is an entire
cooling system do deal with it. Mostly, as long as that is working and you
aren’t going full throttle on an extremely warm day you don’t have to think
about it.

Any mechanical assembly will have a maximum working temperature, it’s just a
matter of figuring out witch critical component will fail first and planning
accordingly.

------
sschueller
Are these magnets factory made or are rare earth materials required? What kind
of impact does this have on the environment?

------
toomuchtodo
Curious if existing owners can upgrade to the Raven motors.

